# 2012 Hillier Than Thou



## AlanE

I know that they don't publish the route for HTT but it would be nice to know what climbs are being included in this year's ride. The start location is different than before so I'm guessing som different hills are in store. Does anyone have the inside scoop that they are willing to divulge?


----------



## tednugent

I'll have to check an a VW forum....


----------



## thegock

*Htt*

aka, the big boys' version of the Gran Fondo


----------



## tednugent

no info from a 2010 KOM winner, other than the bikereg registration page....


----------



## climbingcue

The route from what I have heard is going to have many of the same hills as in the past, just be prepared for 12,500 ft of climbing. The start finish area is not too far off from the Camp, This year you will not need to ride up the steep hill in the camp back to the parking area.

Bill


----------



## tednugent

climbingcue said:


> The route from what I have heard is going to have many of the same hills as in the past, just be prepared for 12,500 ft of climbing. The start finish area is not too far off from the Camp, This year you will not need to ride up the steep hill in the camp back to the parking area.
> 
> Bill


TD Long Valley treated us this year with a steep hill climb back to the finish/parking area....


----------



## jkmacman

is this map below the best one to train from or anyone have better. 

Hillier Than Thou 2010 in Port Murray , NJ | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE


----------



## AlanE

jkmacman said:


> is this map below the best one to train from or anyone have better.
> ]


This is the route I had from 2009. Fairly similar, does not cross into PA.
Bike Route Toaster


----------



## climbingcue

jkmacman said:


> is this map below the best one to train from or anyone have better.
> 
> Hillier Than Thou 2010 in Port Murray , NJ | cycling Map | MapMyRIDE


Most of my training rides I make sure I climb Fiddlers Elbow and Iron Bridge everytime I go out that way. I usually come back with 7,000 to 10,000 ft of climbing if I leave from my house.

Bill


----------



## AlanE

AlanE said:


> This is the route I had from 2009. Fairly similar, does not cross into PA.
> Bike Route Toaster


Speaking of PA, it turns out that October 7th is also the date for the Covered Bridges ride and the Gap Gallop. Both are excellent rides and just over the border from NJ. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## stoked

AlanE said:


> Speaking of PA, it turns out that October 7th is also the date for the Covered Bridges ride and the Gap Gallop. Both are excellent rides and just over the border from NJ. Decisions, decisions.


I feel the same way. I've done covered bridges ride past 2 years and it is a great ride. I might try HTT this year instead. Legs are still in decent shape after 500 mile/67K feet week, 2 weeks ago in the Alps.


----------



## Terex

AlanE said:


> Speaking of PA, it turns out that October 7th is also the date for the Covered Bridges ride and the Gap Gallop. Both are excellent rides and just over the border from NJ. Decisions, decisions.


I will always remember doing Covered Bridges with you and Marcello a few years ago. I believe that you ran into some friends at a rest stop, and Marcello and I went on ahead. At the bottom of a very long climb, Marcello and I came up behind a couple of young guys in matching team kit. One guy looked back at Marcello, and the other guy said to him "Don't worry about that guy (Marcello)." Marcello and I both heard him. Marcello dropped the two "team" members by about half a mile. I mean, before I could blink, Marcello was a tiny speck at the top of the hill. I dropped them both too, but not by as much. We later rode with them for a while and had a nice chat.

Plan to be back in NJ end of Sept., but don't know how I'll be riding. Missed the Enchanted Circle Century this weekend while entertaining some visiting guests. Lovely weather in Taos right now.


----------



## AlanE

Terex said:


> ...Plan to be back in NJ end of Sept., but don't know how I'll be riding. .


That's plenty of time to train for NJ's massive hills.


----------



## merckxman

*Middle Valley Bridge is closed (Gone)*

I see newly painted arrows going up Middle Valley road that I'm thinking are for HTT. The Middle Valley Bridge is now gone (as of yesterday) and is being replaced (might take up to 8 months for the project to be finished).


----------



## jkmacman

middle valley rd. not on the 2009 route AS far as i can tell (washed out bridge is on middle valley rd? no?).

Correct?

Is the 2009 still the best traning route available, i prefer it to the one from 2010, as I can print out the cue sheet.


----------



## climbingcue

Here is the route for 2012...

Untitled by jetinjeff29r at Garmin Connect - Details

Bill


----------



## jkmacman

thanks, just saw it posted on bike reg

https://www.bikereg.com/Net/16743

i may check out the course on friday :thumbsup:


----------



## AlanE

I was riding in the vicinity of Glen Gardner yesterday and noticed some of these freshly painted arrows on a few hills (Henderson, Hoffmans, Rocky Run). I'm guessing they are for HTT.


----------



## thegock

*Staats Road*

Staats Rd. was closed off of 579 on Saturday for a detour.

Almost all of the turns on the course were marked and most of the roads were in great shape.

Now I just have to lose 10 lbs...


----------



## climbingcue

Weather is not looking fun for Sunday as of now. Hope it changes and gets a bit warmer and stays dry.

Bill


----------



## climbingcue

Post subject: Q/KOM Strava Segments for 100 miles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schooley's Mountain Rd (To park entrance) http://app.strava.com/segments/1893669 
Lebanon Climb only http://app.strava.com/segments/1106255 
Port Murray/Hoffman Rd http://app.strava.com/segments/2514130 
Mine Hill Rd Climb http://app.strava.com/rides/20732500#371742808 
Coleman Hill Rd Climb http://app.strava.com/rides/20732500#371742833 
RIDGE/FIDLERS END OF STEEP http://app.strava.com/segments/1218018 
Wester/Decker/Fox Farm http://app.strava.com/segments/2514147 
Iron Bridge Rd Climb http://app.strava.com/segments/2514316 
Sanatorium/Skinner/Rocky Run Climb from 31 http://app.strava.com/rides/12343167#215056173 
Longview Rd Climb http://app.strava.com/segments/693106 
The Whole Fox Hill http://app.strava.com/rides/20732500#371742859 
Black River/Old Farmers http://app.strava.com/segments/2514198


----------

